

8 Interesting And Really Helpful Vim Editor Features - linux_fun
http://mylinuxbook.com/vim-editor-features/

======
tubbzor
"block and hit = followed by shift+6 ie %" -> my % is on number key 5.

otherwise a nice intro vim article

